# Externer Mischer für Premiere Pro C4



## Phips_CH (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Bei einer professionellen Videoschnittsoftware von Sony hab ich gesehen, dass über das DMW-C3 Audio Control Panel die Audiokanäle angewählt werden können und so die Lautstärke recht komfortabel mit den Motorfader verstellt werden können. 

Nun hab ich den BCF2000 von Behringer gesehen. Allerdings für eine andere Anwendung. Nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage ob ich damit auch die Audiokanäle bei Premiere Pro verstellen kann, wie ich es beim Sony-Produkt gesehen habe.

Der Signalaustausch ist ein MIDI-Signal.

Es wäre schön wenn ich den BCF2000 für zwei Anwendungen einsetzten könnte.

Besten Dank schon jetzt für eure Unterstützung

Gruss
Phips_CH


----------

